# X250 dock station external monitor



## igll-freebsd (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,

I can not get my external monitor to work. Tried via dock station and VGA port on laptop itself.

Laptop: lenovo thinkpad x250


```
$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
eDP-1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 276mm x 155mm
   1366x768      60.00*+  48.00 
   1024x768      60.04    60.00 
   960x720       60.00 
   928x696       60.05 
   896x672       60.01 
   800x600       60.00    60.32    56.25 
   700x525       59.98 
   640x512       60.02 
   640x480       60.00    59.94 
   512x384       60.00 
   400x300       60.32    56.34 
   320x240       60.05 
DP-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```
i915kms is loaded.

Xrandr output remains same all the time, no matter what I plug/unplug.


----------



## igll-freebsd (Jan 22, 2019)

Started laptop while it was on docking station and voila, screen is recognized and working.

```
$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3046 x 1050, maximum 8192 x 8192
eDP-1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 276mm x 155mm
   1366x768      60.00*+  48.00  
   1024x768      60.04    60.00  
   960x720       60.00  
   928x696       60.05  
   896x672       60.01  
   800x600       60.00    60.32    56.25  
   700x525       59.98  
   640x512       60.02  
   640x480       60.00    59.94  
   512x384       60.00  
   400x300       60.32    56.34  
   320x240       60.05  
DP-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP-2-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP-2-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP-2-3 connected 1680x1050+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm
   1680x1050     59.88*+  59.95  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1440x900      74.98    59.89  
   1280x960      60.00  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1024x768      75.03    60.00  
   832x624       74.55  
   800x600       75.00    60.32    56.25  
   640x480       75.00    59.94  
   720x400       70.08
```


----------



## cellini (Apr 25, 2019)

I have the same problem i can startup X with the dock connected then i get two screens but if i put the machine to sleep and disconnect, when i then connect again i have to kill x and restart it to get the second screen. from the dock.
any one know how to refresh the conected screens?

FreeBSD X1BSD.smashrepo.com 12.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 r346346 CUSTKERNEL  amd64

the machine is Lenovo x1 6,. gen and the dock is a Thinkpad thundebolt 3 dock


----------

